# Reloading for the 222 Rem



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

How many guys still reload and hunt with the 222 Rem?

What bullets do you prefer?

40gr , 45gr, 50gr or 55gr ?

I have used 50gr VMax in the past but bought Nostler Ballistic Tip Varmint grade 40gr bullets for the 222 Rem.

On the Quick Load program it looks like the 222 Rem would be able to push the Nostler BT out to 3400fps.

Who has used the 40gr Noslers BT's?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can definitly get you some data on the 222 if you need more. I have shot the 40gr NBT's out of my 22-250 at paper at 4000+ they group OK at just over 1/2 inch but I really like a 50-55gr bullet for coyotes. I will continue to work the 40grNBT's for prairie dogs though once it cool off a bit.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gerhard said:


> How many guys still reload and hunt with the 222 Rem?
> 
> What bullets do you prefer?
> 
> ...


Don just bought (cant reload--cant find my press) some nosler ballstic silvertip combined technology 95 gr for the .243--ever tried any?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No I have not tried them, however I have heard good things about their terminal performance on deer.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> No I have not tried them, however I have heard good things about their terminal performance on deer.


Mmm after seeing that 1017 yard yote shot with the 105 gr vld's posted here in PT somewhere, I wanted the heaviest my twist would shoot stable and use that instead of the lighter. Im kind of the keep it simple when it comes to reloading. I like a one round specifically per weapon and once i shoot up all my 58 gr vmax and either find my press or buy another--Im going with the 95 grains. Just want to eventually go with the bergers in a hpbt vld 95gr (My gun shop here didnt have the bergers--hence the noslers). Since Im not into the fur aspect perse I think they will work well. The drop difference isnt that much of a concern between the 58 and 95 to me as Im going to paste a drop-guide reference to my buttstock.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Gerhard----Triple Duce-----only the Best----I use 40gr nolser----very accurate----powder----AA2230-26 gr--primer WSR---case win----3400+ fps out of my 24" model-70 win varmint barrel----ITS A HOT LOAD SO BACK OFF IF YOU TRY IT------------sb


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Hey Gerhard----Triple Duce-----only the Best----I use 40gr nolser----very accurate----powder----AA2230-26 gr--primer WSR---case win----3400+ fps out of my 24" model-70 win varmint barrel----ITS A HOT LOAD SO BACK OFF IF YOU TRY IT------------sb


Thanks Swampbuck,

We do not have the powder you have in the USA.

I will work my load up slowly with our local powders ...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Which powders do you have there Gerhard ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have used my .222 for over 30 years and I still love it. I normally load the 50 gr. V-Max or a 52 or 53 gr. HP from Hornady or Sierra. I did load some 40 gr. Speer spitzers several years ago but did not like the performance of them. I load everything from 3100 to 3300 fps, depending on the powder and bullet weight.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Which powders do you have there Gerhard ?


Brands of powder, that is.


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

Somchem is the local powder manufacturer in South Africa youngdon.

I have two powders I can use for the 222 Rem and 1 for the 22K Hornet.


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

I have shot the 50gr VMax out of the 222 Rem at 3290fps. Great groups at 100 yards.

The 40gr Nosler BT runs at 3530fps with great groups as well and longest kill at 280 steps at night.

Jackal did not go more than a couple of steps.

Also shooting the 36gr Barnes VG.

Shot a couple of jackal over 200 meters with great results...

I am enjoying the 222 with each shot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you are having good results Gerhard. It's good to see you back amongst us.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also a welcome back Gerhard.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad to hear from you again Gerhard, was beginning to think a lion ate you and you were growing grass somewhere in the savannah.


----------

